# need help



## bigdaddyd95 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok.This my first post.I have been rebuilding a 1999 big bear 350. Does anybody know how to get the rubber boot back on the swing arm that goes to the back of the motor? :bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Moved to Yamaha section. Welcome to the forum. Just watch where your posting in the future.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I need to replace the swing arm boot on my Kodiak also.. if I figure it out, I will let you know.. LOL


----------

